# Bronson Rally



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey Guys

Here's a video from the Bronson ATV Rally from April 17, 2010. It is in the Bronson Forest just north of Paradise Hill, Saskatchewan.





 
Only had a chance to take one video from the day a buddy was having problems. It was an awesome ride though. Kudos to all who were involved in organizing it. Awesome job.:rockn:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Great video!

I had to see where you're from when I heard your accent....or lack thereof.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

the guy on the sra had a whoopsie


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

HOLY chain reaction!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice Vid, Looks like a great time!

Appeared those having trouble were high centering on the ruts? Poor guy rolled the SRA, and the razr took a tumble sideways too... All in all, I'd bet alot of fun was had


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Big D said:


> Great video!
> 
> I had to see where you're from when I heard your accent....or lack thereof.


Lack therof? Come on now we both know where I am from.


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

650Brute said:


> Nice Vid, Looks like a great time!
> 
> Appeared those having trouble were high centering on the ruts? Poor guy rolled the SRA, and the razr took a tumble sideways too... All in all, I'd bet alot of fun was had


That was exactly the problem. I was first through and I slowed quite a bit but I made it. :rockn:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Y2DJ said:


> Lack therof? Come on now we both know where I am from.


You have to admit, it's not often there's a video on here without a southern drawl. 

Glad to have another Albertan here. :bigok:


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

"mr. wells" brute stops like a honda by the look of it LOL


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

BigIzzy said:


> "mr. wells" brute stops like a honda by the look of it LOL


 
HAHAHAHA That's awesome.


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Big D said:


> You have to admit, it's not often there's a video on here without a southern drawl.
> 
> Glad to have another Albertan here. :bigok:


 
You do know where I am from right? I live in Lloydminster but where I am from.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Not a clue.
Just for ha ha's how about Newfoundland?


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Big D said:


> Not a clue.
> Just for ha ha's how about Newfoundland?


 
Not hard to tell is it? lol


----------

